
The Case for the Cab (1976) - Oatseller
http://www.technologyreview.com/fromthearchives/542381/from-1976-the-case-for-the-cab/
======
Oatseller

        Decades before Lyft and Uber, a scholar of transportation argued that
        the most efficient public transport system might be an army of less-
        regulated taxis.
    

The scholar is "Martin Wohl, a professor of transportation system planning at
Carnegie Mellon University", he died in 2009, the year Uber was founded [0]

He co-authored a book "The Urban Transportation Problem" in 1965 [1]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Wohl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Wohl)

[1]
[https://books.google.com/books/about/The_urban_transportatio...](https://books.google.com/books/about/The_urban_transportation_problem.html?id=4ye3AAAAIAAJ)

------
neonscribe
A taxi medallion, the artificially scarce license to operate in New York, cost
$35,000 in 1976. In 2014 a medallion sold for $1.3m. In 2015 a medallion sold
for $900,000, presumably as a result of Uber and Lyft.

